# pudelpointer pup is home



## CVHunter INACTIVE

I brought home my puppy. Looking forward to some good years of hunting with her.


----------



## Packfish

You are going to enjoy the #$$## out of this one.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

I think so! We are pretty excited. Can't wait to hunt with her someday. Any advice?


----------



## cornerfinder

nice pup


----------



## Dunkem

Good looking pooch//dog//


----------



## Springer

Pudelpointers are where it's at!! Good looking pup


----------



## jeff788

Congrats! Good looking pup. I've only hunted with a PP once, but was very impressed. Are you planning on hunting upland game and waterfowl, or just upland game? Either way I'd suggest getting involved with the local NAVHDA chapter. They have training seminars and hunt tests that will help you immensely with your pup.

I picked up my first dog, a DD, year and a half ago and the breed club (VDD in my case) and testing system has been a huge help for me. In addition to helping breeders selectively breed to improve the breed, testing also gives you as a handler a specific date to have your pup trained to a certain level. It's just like how runners sign up for a marathon to motivate them to train. You can run a marathon without signing up for an organized one, but few people have the motivation to actually do it. 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

I hunt waterfowl and upland. Probably won't get to hunt much with her this year. She has a lot of growing to do. I would have liked to have gotten a pup earlier but these guys are pretty hard to come by. 
I plan on looking in to navhda.


----------



## Mountain Time

Did you get him from Bob? Our Pudelpointer is a great dog.....I would love him even more if he would stop chewing and digging(he turns 2 in Nov so there is still hope) but he is great with the kids. And, he's done great with everything else we have tried, including chukars, pheasant, shed hunting and blood trailing.


----------



## sknabnoj

I'm thinking about getting a PP as well sometime next year after I finish grad school. It will give me more time to hunt and train. Where did you get your pup from?


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

We got her from stones throw gundogs. They are located in Bend Or. About half of her pedigree comes from cedarwoods dogs.


----------



## gdog

CVHunter said:


> We got her from stones throw gundogs. They are located in Bend Or. About half of her pedigree comes from cedarwoods dogs.


Larry Stone is a good guy. I've gotten 2 PP's from him. Cedarwoods puts out some good dogs, but he most definitely not the only game in town. Really comes down to the individual litter/breeding. I'm sure it'll be a great dog.

Have fun!


----------



## north slope

What Kennel did she come out of?


----------



## gdog

CVHunter said:


> We got her from stones throw gundogs. They are located in Bend Or. About half of her pedigree comes from cedarwoods dogs.


......


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

Larry is a good guy. He has been in contact since we got her. Also he seems to be really free with advice. I'm glad we went through him.


----------



## richardjb

*Pudelpointers?*

CV, sent a PM.


----------

